# Inside the Home Insect CQB



## Centermass (Aug 6, 2012)

The Bug A Salt

Just the thing for killing time between being on the range and at home on the range......





 
Pretty cool. 

Web Site

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with this guy or this product and not marketing its wares. Just thought the concept and invention was pretty neat.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 6, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun, might have to get one.

I fixed the site link, there was a typo. ;)


----------



## Etype (Aug 8, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonder if it will work on skeeters...or my girlfriends cat.


----------

